# 2014 College Football Season



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Aug 27, 2014)

Season Kicks Off tomorrow I know there has to be plenty of others excited to see the season finally here...


So any bold predictions? 

Favorite teams?

Week 1 has some good matchups along with the stat padding warm up games.

Florida State seems to have a spot almost guaranteed in the first playoff... but we will see its a long season

I myself am an Oregon Duck looking to see Mariota and the team have the greatest year in the history of the school. However, the Pac-12 is really showing itself now as the 2nd strongest conference.


*Let's see what the year brings! *


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Aug 27, 2014)

for the poll UCLA was ment to be All others....whoops


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 29, 2014)

Write-in candidate: Auburn.


----------



## SeedHo (Sep 5, 2014)

thks for clearing up the ucla thing, i put mine there because i don`t think any of those will win.


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Sep 10, 2014)

SeedHo said:


> thks for clearing up the ucla thing, i put mine there because i don`t think any of those will win.


Yea well how about you just write in your pick then on posts from now on...

Anyone else not surprised on how sluggish Florida State has seemed to look?

And what a rough week for the Big Ten I wasn't all that surprised on Virginia Tech taking down Ohio St but for Michigan state to just stop playing with Oregon after the 3rd quarter and then for Michigan to not even get points up against Notre Dame....Damn.....I'm glad I am a Pac-12 fan....


UCLA is looking very weak so far. USC and Stanford wasn't that much of a WOW game more of a well someone had to win and that team made less mistakes....


----------



## SeedHo (Sep 10, 2014)

sorry i feel that auburn is the unrated in the sec.. the big 10 did get smacked around, but i think that mich st would be called a quality loss. i don`t think it`ll hurt them much. the pac 12 not looking bad this year at all. that usc vs standford game was a good game to watch.


----------



## SeedHo (Sep 19, 2014)

well after last nights game i may have given auburn more credit than they deserve. they had a tough go with a mediocre defense.


----------



## hydroMD (Nov 2, 2014)

SeedHo said:


> well after last nights game i may have given auburn more credit than they deserve. they had a tough go with a mediocre defense.





H.M. Murdoch said:


> Write-in candidate: Auburn.





TheGoldenGreenThumb said:


> for the poll UCLA was ment to be All others....whoops



Lets get this thread going! I could talk college ball all day!

We should start making picks  

Ucla played its best defensive game while Arizona played its worst of the season. If Bruins keep this defensive momentum they have a good chance at taking the South.

Oregon vs. Stanford was a big game for the pac12. Notre dame who lost by a penalty vs FSU only beat stanford by 3. Oregon's dominance on offence and their exponential improvement on D will jolt them into a playoff spot. Theirs to lose. 
+500yards on a team that averages 250 ypg defensively! 

Auburn vs. Ole miss was a close one. Mistakes dictated this game. Neither team looks like they could beat bama right now. 

Miss st. Vs Ark. Wtf??? Msu found a way to get the W in this toilet bowl. Every other top 10 team lost their toilet bowl... msu is tough on D. Maybe the best defense in the nation. 

Utah vs. ASU. I think this was a pretty telling game. Not sure why Kelly is getting the startsat qb. Honestly I think their backup has more chemistry with the receivers. Just my opinion though. Utah proved they are not over hyped. Excellent defensively. Their star receiver was out and that missing production was probably the difference in the game. Utes pick a bad day to be less than the best on special teams (their strongest category) 

FSU vs. Louisville. If FSU doesn't drop in the rankings im not sure why. Oregon dominates a team that lost by 3 to a notre dame that wasin position to beat FSU. FSU pulls out a 4th quarter momentum swing and a lapse in coverage to barely beat a #25 Louisville. FSU is much weaker this year. Mich state is better. Oklahoma, K state, and Baylor could beat them on any given day. I see them as more of a #6 team.


Let the debates begin


----------



## SeedHo (Nov 2, 2014)

i don`t know about debating them but i do love love college football, so i`am in.
let me start by saying i`am glad we have a play off of sorts, but i think it should have more teams. who picks the board to make the decisions of who`s in and who`s not, connie rice, come on she is a basketball fan not football fan at all.

i`ll stick with auburn as the overall winner for the year. i feel they just find ways to win big games and that says a lot. i know they lost to ms state but they were lacking a few key players that game. the bama game will tell the story on this one.

fsu couldn`t beat half of the top 25, they just don`t have the team for it. i may consider them a top 15 team maybe. when the polls come out tuesday i think they should drop again. i think one of the fla teams will get them, before the seasons over, they still have to play miami and fla. if they are a one loss team their schedule wont let them stay in the top contenders.

dame is not that good at all. they are an ok team but i just don`t see them as a championship team.

bama is very beatable this year. i could spend a day talking about their weakness this year. they have 3 key players and if you can slow them, not stop them just slow them and most any team could beat them. look at what tn did to them last week, they kept them pinned down in the second half. i think they`ll lose one more if not 2 before the year is out.

ms state...doesn`t matter how good either is, when they play ark its always that way. your right it was ugly. i feel they will lose their game against ol miss, its a very emotional game and i just don`t think they can contain wallace(if he comes to play).

i do like the ducks but i couldn`t believe they beat standford the way they did. standford D is better than that, or atleast i thought they were. i did feel the ducks would win , i just felt it would have been closer. mariota is a no quit player, you got to respect the guy.

the sooners i think will have another loss this year as well.

mich state i saw play the ducks just didn`t impress. they have ost next week it should tell. they have a real weak schedule so its hard to say, how good they are.


----------



## SeedHo (Nov 3, 2014)

heres the new ap poll.....top 25........one thing is for sure ala(4) or au(3) will be a 2 loss team by the end of the year. tomorrow night the championship rankings, i`ll post here. watch out for tcu, i would love to see tcu or baylor play oregon. they have similar high scoring teams. tcu scored 14 in 2 mins this weekend, wild.
well read `em and weep!
1. Mississippi State (45 first-place votes)
2. Florida State (15)
3. Auburn
4. Alabama
5. Oregon
6. TCU
7. Michigan State
8. Notre Dame
9. Kansas State
10. Baylor
11. Arizona State
12. Ole Miss
13. Ohio State
14. LSU
15. Nebraska
16. Oklahoma
17. Georgia
18. UCLA
19. Clemson
20. Utah
21. Arizona
22. Duke
23. Marshall
24. West Virginia
25. Wisconsin


----------



## SeedHo (Nov 5, 2014)

the new cfb poll
CFB
1.Mississippi St.
2.Florida St.
3.Auburn
4.Oregon
5.Alabama
6.TCU
7.Kansas St.
8.Michigan St.
9.Arizona St.
10.Notre Dame
11.Mississippi
12.Baylor
13.Nebraska
14.Ohio St.
15.Oklahoma
16.LSU
17.Utah
18.UCLA
19.Arizona
20.Georgia
21.Clemson
22.Duke
23.West Virginia
24.Georgia Tech
25.Wisconsin


----------



## SeedHo (Nov 8, 2014)

oh my the sooners are getting their ass handed to them. 44 unanswered that is weak. it aint over yet,still more than 7min on the clock.


----------



## Awestun (Nov 15, 2014)

Damn Seminoles. Miami had 'em damnit they had em then let up and played like they had the lead. Not how to get it done! Ugh.

I'm just at this point hoping somebody from the Big 10 makes the playoffs. Found it odd this poll only asked number 1 since it is the first year of playoffs and #1 doesn't mean what it used to. Still helps in the playoffs kinda, since 1 plays 4.


----------



## SeedHo (Nov 16, 2014)

miami gave it a good shot. the noles have a golden horseshoe, calls just seem to fall their way and some luck. 
i don`t think with the rise of tcs and baylor that any of the big10 will make the cut.


----------



## Awestun (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah I agree totally, but I'd still LIKE to see Big 10 make the cut, somehow.


----------



## SeedHo (Nov 16, 2014)

they have a good shot next year. this whole play off thing makes things difficult to even think of whats going to happen next.


----------



## Rifleman420 (Nov 25, 2014)

The top teams in the country are bama and miss st. everyone else is a pretender.


----------



## Awestun (Dec 7, 2014)

Heeheheheh well lookie there, OHIO STATE #4 in the playoff!!!!

Miss. St blew their spot. Ohio State will beat Bama (I hope), Oregon will beat FSU (Pretty sure of that one), Ohio State Oregon in the finals.


----------



## SeedHo (Dec 7, 2014)

i don`t think ost can beat bama......i will agree with the ducks beating fsu........the only advantage that ost has over bama is the qb. there will be very limited film on this guy, but i think once he hits ground once or twice we see how he does....


----------



## Smkweeed (Dec 14, 2014)

I think Alabama beats ohio st in a surprisingly close game. And I'm going with fsu in a close great game. 29 straight wins and defending champs. I know they had a few close games they could/should of lost. But I'm predicting Fsu. Nobody thought they would beat auburn last year either.


----------



## grovacado (Dec 18, 2014)

Alabama is going to take Ohio State out behind the woodshed. 

34 13 Bama

Oregon and FSU will be a better game. But Oregon pulls it out, unlike FSU qb Winston. (Rape joke)

41 35 Oregon

Alabama and Oregon play for it all. Year of the Duck. 

That type of offense is the only thing that gives Bama trouble. Auburn controlled the game in the 2nd and 3rd quarter. Tennessee runs something similar with inferior qb and line play and gave Bama trouble. 

Oregon wins a tight one. 

27 24


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 23, 2014)

Rifleman420 said:


> The top teams in the country are bama and miss st. everyone else is a pretender.


Oh really?


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 23, 2014)

Will be fun to see how Oregon defense responds to losing all world cornerback Ifo Ekpre Olomu. FSU and what I see as the more likely playoff match (alabama) both have elite super star wideouts. Pretty big hit by the injury bug. 

FSU will be a great tester for the secondary. If they can shore things up this next week looks like a natty run! 


Ohio is a machine as well, Meyer is hands down top 3 coach's in the league. Any team of his has a legitimate shot


----------



## SeedHo (Dec 23, 2014)

i`m still hoping for a bama ducks show down.....the ducks have the tools to take down bama...os and fsu are the type teams that bama was built to play. that spread offense has thrown bama for a loop all year. fast pace keeps them from using their depth chart and that hurts them as well. the ducks have all of that. which would present one hell of a game....time will tell


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 25, 2014)

SeedHo said:


> i`m still hoping for a bama ducks show down.....the ducks have the tools to take down bama...os and fsu are the type teams that bama was built to play. that spread offense has thrown bama for a loop all year. fast pace keeps them from using their depth chart and that hurts them as well. the ducks have all of that. which would present one hell of a game....time will tell


Agree. I want to go through bama too. We need a chance to silence the naysayers.

Great point about keeping bama defense on the field. You know hhelfrich is gonna work those bigsouthern boys


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

These are just my raw opinions.

Both Florida State and Ohio State would have 3-4 losses apiece if they played an SEC West schedule. Both of them will get soundly beaten in their semi-final game this year.

The final will be Alabama vs. Oregon.

Oregon is good, but Alabama is a bit better. They have overall better players, better coaches, and a bigger winning culture.

In a regular season game, Oregon would have a good chance. But not in this game. The winning culture at Alabama fosters players who believe they're supposed to win. So they expect to win. Championships. They have a killer instinct for these games like no one else. And they have the best coaching staff in all of college football preparing them to play. While most teams would have a doe-in-the-headlights approach to this game, it's just business as usual for Alabama.

I'm not saying it will be a blow out game. It may be close. But I think Alabama will win.


----------



## Awestun (Jan 1, 2015)

Ohio State and Oregon in the final, just like everybody thought!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations Oregon and OSU. I was certainly wrong about Alabama.


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 2, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Congratulations Oregon and OSU. I was certainly wrong about Alabama.


makes you wonder if nick will renew lane`s contract. the offense just never was there.


----------



## Awestun (Jan 2, 2015)

I really enjoyed the bowl games yesterday. MSU's comeback win was the most fun to watch.


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 2, 2015)

Awestun said:


> I really enjoyed the bowl games yesterday. MSU's comeback win was the most fun to watch.


true for bowl games there have been some good ones. i could belive how baylor just coundn`t get together to hold off msu. some funny stuff too, winston falling on his ass was some funny. you can beat a shoplifting charge, a rape charge, just about every team out there, but you can`t beat being clumsy.lol! the tantrum and crying was some what funny as well. what stock he had for going pro dropped big time in one game.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 2, 2015)

SeedHo said:


> makes you wonder if nick will renew lane`s contract. the offense just never was there.


Yeah, Kiffin called more pass plays than run plays, even with a back who averaged 8 yards per carry last night. Saban has criticized him for being a more "open" (i.e. pass happy) OC.

And Bama's QB threw 2 red zone interceptions.

But it sure was a great game and the most deserving team won.


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 12, 2015)

here we are getting close to game time. i`m still staying with the ducks.
has anyone changed their mind due all of the star players lost on the ducks. they have lost a few key players. does anyone believe the hype on jones, i`m just going to have to see to even consider it, compeleteing passes at 85 yards, being able to throw the ball 65 yards sitting on 1 knee.
i see this as a high scoring game no matter how it goes, both teams should score more than 21.
go ducks!


----------

